# THIS WEED KILLED MY BACK YARD!!!! WHAT IS IT?



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

THIS WEED TOOK OVER MY BACK YARD LAST YEAR AND SHADED IT TO DEATH. I HAVE BEEN PULLING WHAT I CAN THIS YEAR BUT CANT KEEP UP. CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT IT IS SO I CAN SPRAY THE YARD AND WIN THIS BATTLE. I HAVE ST AUG AND ZOYSIA.

EDIT: I took these pictures in an area that doesn't have much grass just off to the side of my yard(I keep the leaves cleaned up). This is where it starts growing every year (on the edges where the grass is thin). It will turn into a thick blanket and can spread several inches in just a few days if it gets going. Maybe I will let some grow out and take a picture.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@autoozero I'm not sure what the weed is, but Celsius is safe for application to St Augustine and Zoysia and will knock out most broadleaf weeds.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Can't see the rest of the lawn but I don't think it's the weed that really hurt it. It's probably all of the other things that are covering your soil. Seeing all of those leaves and sticks also makes me think that you may have an issue with too much shade for those grasses.


----------



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

Gilley11 said:


> Can't see the rest of the lawn but I don't think it's the weed that really hurt it. It's probably all of the other things that are covering your soil. Seeing all of those leaves and sticks also makes me think that you may have an issue with too much shade for those grasses.


I took these pictures in an area that doesn't have much grass just off to the side of my yard(I keep the leaves cleaned up). This is where it starts growing every year (on the edges where the grass is thin). It will turn into a thick blanket and can spread several inches in just a few days if it gets going. Maybe I will let some grow out and take a picture.


----------



## jjenk321 (May 9, 2020)

Not sure what it is but some 24d should set it back. Might stunt your st aug but it will be able to recover once that weeds is gone. Good luck.


----------



## autoozero (Mar 25, 2020)

I used some Image for St Aug with the sulfentrazone ( probably spelled that wrong )and it has knocked it out. Just did a second app to kill the new growth and stragglers.


----------

